# root beer



## Alexandra (Oct 23, 2009)

Πλην της λύσης να το αφήσω αμετάφραστο, θα μπορούσαμε να το αποδώσουμε κάπως;
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Root_beer


----------



## nickel (Oct 23, 2009)

Αφού, παρά τη συζήτηση που είχε γίνει στο άλλο φόρουμ, δεν επικράτησε η _ριζομπίρα_ (_ριζομπύρα_), πες την... ζελίτα.


----------



## kkan (Oct 23, 2009)

Καλησπέρα, το Polylex το δίνει ως "μπίρα αρωματισμένη με βότανα". Δεν ξέρω αν βοηθά καθόλου...


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 23, 2009)

Ο Σταφυλίδης λέει απλώς 'ποτό από ρίζες' όπως θα είδες.

Γιατί όχι ριζομπίρα ή έστω σαρσαπαρίλια όπως γράφετε αλλού; 

Μου θυμίζει το μπιράλ που πίναμε στην Κρήτη παλιά.

Εδώ μένει αμετάφραστο: http://www.justclick4.info/lasystem/fit/fitness.php?site=130&id=14


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 23, 2009)

Εγώ θεωρώ ότι πρέπει να μείνει αμετάφραστο. Ακόμα κι αν υπήρχε μετάφραση δηλ. που να μας κάθεται καλά, δεν θεωρώ ότι θα πρέπει να την χρησιμοποιήσουμε από τη στιγμή που είναι ποτό κυρίως αμερικάνικο. Όπως δεν θα μεταφράζαμε άλλωστε την Κόκα-Κόλα ή την Σπράιτ (αλήθεια πώς λέμε την σπράιτ ή την 7up στα Ελληνικά; ). Άλλωστε, και στην Ελλάδα αν ερχόταν, πάλι _ρουτ μπήρ_ θα την έλεγαν.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 23, 2009)

Με τη διαφορά ότι η Sprite, η Coca Cola και τα τοιαύτα είναι εμπορικές επωνυμίες και γι' αυτό δεν τις μεταφράζουμε.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 23, 2009)

Το θέμα είναι ότι στον υπότιτλο γίνεται παιχνίδι μεταξύ σασπαρίλας και root beer. Μια μικρή λέει ότι ευχαρίστως θα δοκίμαζε σασπαρίλα, που δεν ξέρει τι είναι, αλλά ελπίζει να είναι root beer.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 23, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Με τη διαφορά ότι η Sprite, η Coca Cola και τα τοιαύτα είναι εμπορικές επωνυμίες και γι' αυτό δεν τις μεταφράζουμε.



Μάλλον δεν ήμουν σαφής. Πώς τα λέμε αυτά τα αναψυκτικά συγκεκριμένα; Πορτοκαλάδα; Λεμονάδα; Μπύρα; Πώς; Και καλά την Κόκα-Κόλα που μπορείς να την πεις σκέτο κόλα, τα άλλα;


----------



## Palavra (Oct 23, 2009)

Γιατί, οι Αμερικάνοι εκτός από cola χρησιμοποιούν κάποια άλλη λέξη για τα τύπου Sprite; Από ό,τι ξέρω, όχι.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 23, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Γιατί, οι Αμερικάνοι εκτός από cola χρησιμοποιούν κάποια άλλη λέξη για τα τύπου Sprite; Από ό,τι ξέρω, όχι.



Άρα συμφωνείς μ' αυτό που είπα αρχικά ότι δεν χρειάζεται μετάφραση. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι η Αλεξάνδρα χρειάζεται κάποιου είδους μετάφραση γιατί γίνεται λογοπαίγνιο. 

Απ' ό,τι βλέπω στο διαδίκτυο το σασπαρίλλα είναι παραδοσιακό αμερικάνικο ποτό το οποίο σήμερα δεν κυκλοφορεί. Το πλησιέστερο υποκατάστατο είναι η root beer (κάτι που εξηγεί το σχόλιο της μικρής). 

Οπότε Alexandra, ίσως να έφευγες από τη σασπαρίλα (που άλλωστε δεν την ξέρουμε) και να χρησιμοποιούσες κάποιο υποκατάστατο: π.χ. "Σπιτική λεμονάδα; Μμμμ, θα δοκίμαζα. Ίσως να είναι σαν Σπράιτ." Ή κάτι τέτοιο τέλος πάντων.

"Μμμμ, σουμάδα; Ελπίζω να είναι σαν Αμαρέττο!" (αστειεύομαι)


----------



## Palavra (Oct 23, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Άρα συμφωνείς μ' αυτό που είπα αρχικά ότι δεν χρειάζεται μετάφραση.


Το αντίθετο: εννοώ ότι τα αναψυκτικά τύπου Sprite λέγονται Sprite στα ελληνικά λόγω εμπορικής επωνυμίας (πρβλ. χαντζαπλάστ κτλ) και ότι επιπλέον ούτε στα αγγλικά λέγονται κάπως αλλιώς εκτός από sodas.

Το root beer αντιθέτως είναι είδος ποτού, όπως λέμε πορτοκαλάδα, μηλίτης (γιατί μη μου πεις ότι αυτό το λες σάιντερ) κτλ και καλό θα ήταν να βρεθεί μια μετάφραση.

Δυστυχώς τώρα, εκτός από αυτήν την παρατήρηση, δεν έχω να συνεισφέρω κάτι άλλο.


----------



## daeman (Oct 23, 2009)

Ουφ, έχω μια σπαρίλα, ασταναπάν'!

Ένα ένα:
Σπράιτ & Σεβενάπ, αν δεν θέλουμε να αναφέρουμε τη μάρκα, η Μήτσεια απόδοση (του καφετζή) είναι γκαζόζες (ή ευπρεπιστικά γαζόζες, όπως άκουσα κάπου, κατά το πριζόλες). Βόρεια της Στερεάς, εκτός από γκαζόζες λέγονται και λεμονίτες (η λεμονάδα είναι καπαρωμένη για την κίτρινη λεμονάδα).

Για το ζητούμενο, ριζομπίρα, γενικά.
Αλλά στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, βλέπω δύο λύσεις:
1. σασπαρίλα και ριζομπίρα (ή όποια άλλη απόδοση προκύψει για το root beer)
πιστά στο πρωτότυπο, αλλά οι περισσότεροι Έλληνες θεατές δεν θα καταλάβουν ούτε το ένα ούτε το άλλο, ούτε την αντιδιαστολή που επιχειρεί ο σεναριογράφος.
2. με αυτό το σκεπτικό:
In spite of roots being used as the source of many soft drinks in many countries throughout the world (and even alcoholic beverages/beers, e.g. Ginger Beer and Dandelion & Burdock in the UK), _the name root beer is almost unused outside of the United States and Canada. Most other countries have their own indigenous versions of root-based beverages and small beers but with different names and branding._
διαλέγεις ένα όχι τόσο διαδεδομένο αναψυκτικό για τη σασπαρίλα κι ένα γνωστό για τη root beer, π.χ. _μπιράλ_ και _βυσσινάδα_. Ξεφεύγεις από το πρωτότυπο, αλλά οι περισσότεροι θεατές θα καταλάβουν τι εννοεί ο ποιητής.
Προσωπικά, θα διάλεγα τη δεύτερη.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 23, 2009)

daeman said:


> Ένα ένα:
> Σπράιτ & Σεβενάπ, αν δεν θέλουμε να αναφέρουμε τη μάρκα, η Μήτσεια απόδοση (του καφετζή) είναι γκαζόζες (ή ευπρεπιστικά γαζόζες, όπως άκουσα κάπου, κατά το πριζόλες). Βόρεια της Στερεάς, εκτός από γκαζόζες λέγονται και λεμονίτες (η λεμονάδα είναι καπαρωμένη για την κίτρινη λεμονάδα).


Θαμπς απ :)


----------



## Anni (Oct 23, 2009)

Και εγώ συμφωνώ με τον Ambrose. Η σασπαρίλα δεν είναι πολύ γνωστή στην Ελλάδα, το root beer οι περισσότεροι νομίζουν πως είναι κάποια ξένη μπύρα, άσε που πολλοί μπερδεύουν το τζίντζερ έιλ με την τσιτσιμπύρα, οπότε ίσως θα μπορούσες να "παίξεις" με τον υπότιτλο για να τον κάνεις πιο οικείο... :)


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 23, 2009)

daeman said:


> Ένα ένα:
> Σπράιτ & Σεβενάπ, αν δεν θέλουμε να αναφέρουμε τη μάρκα, η Μήτσεια απόδοση (του καφετζή) είναι γκαζόζες (ή ευπρεπιστικά γαζόζες, όπως άκουσα κάπου, κατά το πριζόλες). Βόρεια της Στερεάς, εκτός από γκαζόζες λέγονται και λεμονίτες (η λεμονάδα είναι καπαρωμένη για την κίτρινη λεμονάδα).



Μπράβο, γκαζόζα ήταν η λέξη που δεν μου ερχόταν. Με μια μικρή επιφύλαξη μόνο ως προς την χρήση τους σήμερα, γιατί εγώ τουλάχιστον έχω να τις ακούσω αυτές τις λέξεις (γκαζόζα, λεμονίτα) από την παιδική μου ηλικία. Δεν ξέρω εσείς...



Palavra said:


> Το αντίθετο: εννοώ ότι τα αναψυκτικά τύπου Sprite λέγονται Sprite στα ελληνικά λόγω εμπορικής επωνυμίας (πρβλ. χαντζαπλάστ κτλ) και ότι επιπλέον ούτε στα αγγλικά λέγονται κάπως αλλιώς εκτός από sodas.
> 
> Το root beer αντιθέτως είναι είδος ποτού, όπως λέμε πορτοκαλάδα, μηλίτης (γιατί μη μου πεις ότι αυτό το λες σάιντερ) κτλ και καλό θα ήταν να βρεθεί μια μετάφραση.



Ναι, αλλά εγώ άλλο ρώτησα. Το sprite και η coka-cola είναι ανάλογες περιπτώσεις με το hoover, xerox και τα λοιπά. Ο μηλίτης είναι καθιερωμένος εδώ και χρόνια.


----------



## SBE (Oct 23, 2009)

Από τη Wikipedia

7 Up is a brand of a lemon-lime flavored non-caffeinated soft drink. 
Sprite is a transparent, lemon-lime flavored, caffeine free soft drink.

Άρα προκειται για λεμονίτες. 
Όπως λέμε αμμωνίτες. 
(τώρα κανω ποίηση αντί να βοηθάω)


----------



## Zazula (Oct 24, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Μπράβο, γκαζόζα ήταν η λέξη που δεν μου ερχόταν. Με μια μικρή επιφύλαξη μόνο ως προς την χρήση τους σήμερα, γιατί εγώ τουλάχιστον έχω να τις ακούσω αυτές τις λέξεις (γκαζόζα, λεμονίτα) από την παιδική μου ηλικία. Δεν ξέρω εσείς...


H Αθήνα φταίει που δεν τις ακούς!  Στην επαρχία έτσι συνεννοείται ο κόσμος. :)


----------



## SBE (Oct 24, 2009)

Γκαζόζα φτιαχνει κι η ΕΨΑ, άλλωστε.


----------



## Tipoukeitos (Oct 25, 2009)

Αλεξάνδρα, δεν νομίζω ότι θα πέσεις πολύ έξω αν μεταφράσεις «τσιτσιμπίρα».


----------



## Marinos (Oct 25, 2009)

Τιπούκειτε, έχοντας μείνει πάνω από τετραετία στην Κέρκυρα, νομίζω ότι όσο μπορώ να καταλάβω (γιατί root beer δεν έχω δει στη ζωή μου) η τσιτσιμπίρα είναι εντελώς διαφορετικό πράγμα, στο χρώμα, στη γεύση, σε όλα.


----------



## daeman (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## pontios (Apr 5, 2015)

Very interesting, daeman. ;) Καλό Σαββατοκύριακο.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Qf6Sv3A9zs


So, root salad in a square bowl = salad


----------



## daeman (Apr 5, 2015)

...
Καλοκύριακο θες να πεις, ε; 

That's Peter Sellers, that is. Very interesting! The one with the root beer was stupid.


----------



## pontios (Apr 5, 2015)

Ναι, αλλά σου εύχομαι κι ένα καλό Σάββατο, αναδρομικά (trusting that you had one).

.. and I meant root vegetables, not root salad.


----------



## daeman (May 16, 2015)

http://www.paliaathina.com/gr/pages/146/to-kafeion-tis-spartis.html


----------



## nickel (May 17, 2015)

Μια κι ερχόταν από την ιταλική _birra_, η αρχική ορθογραφία της *μπίρας* ήταν *μπίρρα*.


----------



## daeman (May 17, 2015)

...
Με την ευκαιρία: *μπίρα ή μπύρα*. Κι εβίβα.


----------



## Earion (May 17, 2015)

... όσο για τα «πευκάκια της Γαλλικής Σχολής» (ό,τι απόμεινε δηλαδή από αυτά), τα βρίσκει κανείς σήμερα στο παρκάκι του Αγίου Νικολάου στα Πευκάκια, στα ψηλά της Νεάπολης, ακριβώς κάτω από το χουντικό έκτρωμα που λέγεται Πνευματικό Κέντρο Ρουμελιωτών. Τα δέντρα φυτεύτηκαν μετά τους Βαλκανικούς Πολέμους με υποχρεωτική εργασία από Τούρκους αιχμαλώτους. Ο Λυκαβηττός μέχρι τότε ήταν γυμνός. Μαθαίνω ότι το παρκάκι έχει ονομαστεί Πλατεία Τάσου Βουρνά (γιατί «πλατεία»; Άλσος Τάσου Βουρνά). Η μία πλευρά του άλσους είναι η οδός Οκταβίου Μερλιέ, στον οποίο η Ελλάδα οφείλει πολλά.


----------



## Aegean2 (May 19, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Γιατί, οι Αμερικάνοι εκτός από cola χρησιμοποιούν κάποια άλλη λέξη για τα τύπου Sprite; Από ό,τι ξέρω, όχι.



Χρησιμοποιούν την λέξη Soda για όλα, και όχι cola. Αλλά για τα τύπου Sprite, όταν δεν θες να πεις μάρκα, αλλά θες να είσαι συγκεκριμένος, λες Lemon-Lime soda.


----------



## Zazula (May 19, 2015)

Aegean2 said:


> Χρησιμοποιούν την λέξη Soda για όλα, και όχι cola. Αλλά για τα τύπου Sprite, όταν δεν θες να πεις μάρκα, αλλά θες να είσαι συγκεκριμένος, λες Lemon-Lime soda.


Βλ. επίσης: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...έξεις-ψευτοφίλες&p=40525&viewfull=1#post40525 και http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...δεν-είναι-σόδα&p=193143&viewfull=1#post193143.


----------

